# Dead Birds and Fish and stuff... Whats going on?



## Zand (Jan 5, 2011)

Anyone else see this yet? On top of the dead birds in Arkansas last week, now we have dead birds in Kentucky, Louisiana, and Sweden as well as dead fish in Maryland, Louisiana, UK, Italy, and New Zealand. 

OoooOOOOOOOOooooooOOOooooooOOOoooo lol


----------



## drjeff (Jan 6, 2011)

My hunch is that we'll ultimately hear that the extended run of unseasonably cold weather had something to do with it


----------



## jaja111 (Jan 6, 2011)

I don't know if I buy the "fireworks" theory. And maybe this happens more frequently than anyone realizes and is just the current "shark attack" item in the media? I dunno. Its definitely weird though.


----------



## dmc (Jan 6, 2011)

I think they all slammed into a UFO...


----------



## BMac (Jan 6, 2011)

I think it was the government.


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 6, 2011)

I blame Bush.

I think it's a ripple effect from all the bees dying a few years ago. These things are all connected. Next thing you know, it'll be real wrath of God type of stuff. Fire and brimstone coming down from the skies! Rivers and seas boiling! Forty years of darkness! Earthquakes, volcanoes, the dead rising from the grave, human sacrifice, dogs and cats living together... mass hysteria!


----------



## dmc (Jan 6, 2011)

Called my friends in NW Arkansas... They are psyched for the food..  them blackbirds are taaaaastey..  mmmmmmm...mmmmmmmm....


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 6, 2011)

2012 is just around the corner, this is just the start of it all.  been nice knowing you guys.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 6, 2011)

ctenidae said:


> I blame Bush.
> 
> I think it's a ripple effect from all the bees dying a few years ago. These things are all connected. Next thing you know, it'll be real wrath of God type of stuff. Fire and brimstone coming down from the skies! Rivers and seas boiling! Forty years of darkness! Earthquakes, volcanoes, the dead rising from the grave, human sacrifice, dogs and cats living together... mass hysteria!



Obviously you have lived in CA. This is an everyday occurence there.


----------



## severine (Jan 6, 2011)

"It's the end of the world as we know it..."


----------



## dmc (Jan 6, 2011)

Puck it said:


> Obviously you have lived in CA. This is an everyday occurence there.



"California, preaching on the burning shore."


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 6, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> 2012 is just around the corner, this is just the start of it all.  been nice knowing you guys.





severine said:


> "It's the end of the world as we know it..."



Sooner than you think:
http://articles.sfgate.com/2010-01-01/bay-area/17466332_1_east-bay-bay-area-first-time-camping


----------



## legalskier (Jan 6, 2011)

_*It's the Aflockalypse: More mass animal deaths see thousands of fish found floating in Florida and 200 birds dead on Texas bridge*
-Thousands of fish found floating in Florida after cold snap
-200 birds found dead on highway bridge in Texas
-50 dead jackdaws found on city street in Sweden
-100 tons of sardines, croaker and catfish wash up dead on Brazilian coast
-Hundreds of fish dead in New Zealand
-And in Britain, 40,000 devil crabs join list of casualties_
Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-New-Zealand-crabs-England.html#ixzz1AHBgh58Y


----------



## Glenn (Jan 6, 2011)

I think it's related to whale farts. That's also the reason it smells bad @ low tide....


----------



## SkiDork (Jan 6, 2011)

Puck it said:


> Obviously you have lived in CA. This is an everyday occurence there.



or maybe he saw this:


----------



## legalskier (Jan 6, 2011)

Maybe they drank out of the Victoria River...





http://news.nationalpost.com/2010/12/30/victoria-river-mysteriously-turns-bright-green/


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 6, 2011)

Now here is a conspiracy theory for ya:
http://www.eutimes.net/2011/01/top-...fter-arkansas-weapons-test-causes-mass-death/


----------



## dmc (Jan 6, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Now here is a conspiracy theory for ya:
> http://www.eutimes.net/2011/01/top-...fter-arkansas-weapons-test-causes-mass-death/




woah....


----------



## Puck it (Jan 6, 2011)

And all this at the time when Congress is being taken over by the Rep.   It must be W's fault.


----------



## dmc (Jan 6, 2011)

Puck it said:


> And all this at the time when Congress is being taken over by the Rep.   It must be W's fault.



Why did you have to start with that bs?  come on...


----------



## Puck it (Jan 6, 2011)

dmc said:


> Why did you have to start with that bs?  come on...



Just wanted to say it before you did!!!!!!


----------



## dmc (Jan 6, 2011)

Puck it said:


> Just wanted to say it before you did!!!!!!



I would never say that...


----------



## Puck it (Jan 6, 2011)

dmc said:


> I would never say that...



Where did I put that tongue in cheek emoticon.?


----------



## dmc (Jan 6, 2011)

Puck it said:


> Where did I put that tongue in cheek emoticon.?



I'm serious...


----------



## legalskier (Jan 6, 2011)

Now it's spreading...

_*Major fish kill reported in S. Carolina*
CHARLESTON, S.C., Jan. 6 (UPI) -- Hundreds of thousands of dead fish washed ashore on the South Carolina coast Thursday morning, littering the sand along the tide line, wildlife officials said. State wildlife biologists say early indications are that it's another in a series of wildlife die-offs blamed on record-breaking cold conditions around the nation this winter, The (Charleston, S.C.) Post and Courier reported...._
http://www.upi.com/Science_News/201...ll-reported-in-S-Carolina/UPI-48711294351800/


----------



## Puck it (Jan 6, 2011)

dmc said:


> I'm serious...



Yeah, right


----------



## dmc (Jan 6, 2011)

Puck it said:


> Yeah, right



Did I?


----------



## Puck it (Jan 6, 2011)

I did it before you could.


----------



## Beetlenut (Jan 6, 2011)

Get a room, girls!

back on topic...

HAARP - http://www.deathandtaxesmag.com/42338/arkansas-birds-dead-killed-by-haarps-death-ray/


----------



## dmc (Jan 6, 2011)

Beetlenut said:


> Get a room, girls!
> 
> back on topic...
> 
> HAARP - http://www.deathandtaxesmag.com/42338/arkansas-birds-dead-killed-by-haarps-death-ray/



yeah wtf was that all about...  I gotta stop letting myself get dragged into that stuff..


I still think it was a UFO...


----------



## dmc (Jan 6, 2011)

http://www.activistpost.com/2011/01/10-leading-theories-for-dead-birds-and.html


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 7, 2011)

dmc said:


> I still think it was a UFO...



IFOs, actually- Identifable Falling Objects in the case of birds; Identified Floating Objects for the fishies.


----------



## Beetlenut (Jan 13, 2011)

Another theory, interesting!

http://www.naturalnews.com/030996_bird_deaths_pole_shift.html


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 13, 2011)

Beetlenut said:


> Another theory, interesting!
> 
> http://www.naturalnews.com/030996_bird_deaths_pole_shift.html



Interesting thought, actually.

The last line of the story is kind of stupid, though: "It is important for the future of life on Earth that we solve this mystery sooner rather than later. Because if we don't understand this, we may sooner or later become victims of it." If it's clouds of hydrogen cyanide dropping to earth beacuse the poles are reversing, we can understand it all we want, but there's no way to avoid it. Ignorance, as they say, is bliss...


----------



## dmc (Jan 14, 2011)

I heard that it's fallout from all the oil spill retardent chemicals.


----------

